

It's Sergey's world and we're all just living in it - jleikin
http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/28/sergey-brin-show/

======
rvijapurapu
I feel the article comments are a bit unfair. It demonstrated Google+ (&
Hangouts) very well.

Simple concept of real-time video streaming using a web enabled Glasses looks
easy, but its hard to do.

And, a good PR is always a big win.

------
fluidcruft
I still feel like all they showed was just a glorified webcam.

Whoopteedoo.

~~~
adventureful
I was hoping the glasses would actually do something during the demo process,
like begin identifying buildings (perhaps specifically targeting the Moscone
building as the destination) while in the sky based on gps + visual matching
of a 3D map, etc etc.

------
vicaya
Disappointed as well: feels like a cheap POV vebcam. I was expecting the
terminator style semi-transparent stats in the visual: velocity, altitude etc.

